# Do yo think bucks are more wary/savvy than does?



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

Kind of curious about what you folks think. I don't see nearly as many bucks as I do does...but don't know if that's because they're more cautious, or perhaps their numbers are down...Do you think more folks pursue bucks and that pressure makes them have to be more cunning?


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

There are usually more does than bucks on the average I'd say.
But once a buck matures and survives into his 4th year, they are probably 1000 times smarter than a doe, that is, until they start chasing does.....and if he's into his 6th year at that time, he'll probably only chase them at night. If you put the slightest pressure on an old one, he'll withdraw to his plan B, Area B and leave you sittin' in your stand for days on end.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

I suppose a lot depends on the permit system in your area. Some areas have buck only licenses with does by lottery permit. If a lot of hunters have buck only licenses it goes to reason that there will be more does. As mentioned, the rut can cause temporary stupidity in bucks which can make them an easy target.


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

Yep,that sex drive will make them do stupid things,and mankind is also in that category many times.

Before the rut and after Mr Buck(as foxfire mentioned about 4yo on)don't make any mistakes if he can help it.Before the rut,the does fawns and young bucks are his protection.They walk out first,if the coast is clear and darkness is almost upon them,then he slips out,but just to the edge until full darkness is present,then he will move away from cover.

During the rut when he is most in love,he goes where the doe goes.If its standing on the center lane of a freeway he will be with her.Those older does are about as wary as an older buck though.They make very few mistakes as well.

Don't know if its the case where you folks hunt,but here from about mid December through January,most big bucks will have a smaller buck with him.That's the one who enters the road,field, food plot,or acorn ridge first.Once the coast is clear,out comes the old man.Most hunters however don't wait for him though.They have their freezer meat and heading home.

I used to dog hunt deer,I have seen it happen many times doing that.They have made a fool out of me more than once.Like shoot the four pointer or six pointer and then when you are off guard,the Big Ten is right behind him,then he whirls and goes back or runs beside the path and crosses farther down.:grit:


----------



## WstTxLady (Mar 14, 2009)

Bucks before & after the rut can be but does are just harder to hunt around. ANY time of the year. Bucks can be more sneaky though when it comes to bedding areas, travel routes & such.

I don't know how many times that I have been hunting out and one particular doe will find me every time while buck after buck will just pass me by w/ out any notice.


----------



## mothernature (Aug 22, 2010)

Definately a testosterone thing!! We have 6 to 8 does that live on our place. Most of them stay year after year and their kids stay when mature sometimes too. We had several young bucks all summer hanging around for water with the usual does. But the big bucks are here for the does now, and those that don't end up on the dinner table will leave when all the does bred!


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Does can be very smart if in an area where they are hunted. Here in My area the does out number bucks by about 15 to 1 so you do tend to see more of them.
I've had the does lay down in the back yard between the house and pole barn during hunting season. If you go out there they will just move to the oppsite side of the yard you are in.

 Al


----------



## Gregg Alexander (Feb 18, 2007)

Bucks will run with a younger buck before rut. Does and little ones will be together. As rut starts older bucks will make younger bucks go first into a greenfield. When rut is in full stride bucks go crazy looking for a doe in heat, keep your finger ready anytime of the day. If you have a doe blow when she smells, see's you before rut bag her, she will let the bucks know about you.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

I've known two very smart bucks and was responsible for their education. One was a twin and smarter than his brother right from the start. They first met me while less than a month old and I was hunting morels. Perhaps blame their mother for trusting me but she didn't spook. Instead, the more I talked to them, the more at ease they were. Next I saw of them was beginning of squirrel hunting. It was almost as if old friends were meeting again. Old doe watching in the background and her two sons intently listening to me. That went on for almost 2 months and then opening morning of deer season. I knew where they would be and came in with the rising sun behind me. Sure enough, both of the young bucks were where I knew they would be. "Hi guys, here I am!" Both raised their head and the nearest and smallest one became venison. The other one stood there and just looked at me as if nothing had happened. I think that he was just trying to sort out why his brother went down after a loud noise and perhaps the smell of blood said that it was not a good combination. 

Fast forward about 5 years. Every time I was in that part of the woods, a deer would bolt from a small brushy knoll only a few hundred feet from where the previous had taken place. Didn't matter which direction I came from, I'd only hear a few twigs snap and catch a glimpse of a white tail. Absolute perfect cover with hay fields to one side and even a small spring for water. No need to be seen by anyone. He was a true hermit deer.

Then came probably his 6th or 7th year and only a few of us family members knew where to find those huge tracks. By then, I was the only one who had permission to hunt that area. I'd seen him in velvet and my son and I shot 3 of his group with ag tags and he was impressive. After so many years, there was no way that he could get away without me seeing him. I knew that I would find him before he bolted even if it were only an eye. And that is exactly what happened! I saw an eye and raised my rifle only to see a flash of white in my scope. Next minute or so was strange to most but not between that deer and I. I called for him to stop and he did! He stood broadside to me and presented a shot of a lifetime. I assured him that he was safe since he was too ----ed big to drag back to the car. He agreed and turned and slowly walked up a hill while presenting me with several minutes of a sure shot. At the top of the hill, he again stopped as if to acknowledge his trust.

During that season, a few others had seen his tracks and knew that there was one monster deer in the area. A big one was shot a little lower in the valley and I figured that my pal was gone. Next May, looking for morels and there was the print almost as big as my hand. Diverted to that knoll and again treated to a glimpse of white. He was alive and well! 

My bow-hunting warden cousin had wanted that deer but figured that he was dead. When I said that he'd survived, plans were made to figure out where to be when that deer makes a mistake. It happened when the deer had to get a drink of water. Largest deer ever to be taken with an arrow in Iowa County, Wisconsin. When I later saw his mount, I could only wonder what his brother might have been had I not shot him. I did shoot his huge mother and half-brother in the interim and perhaps destroyed some super genes.

And then there was a 6-point buck around 1985 that went down like a ton of bricks but took off like a rabbit when I climbed down from a tree stand. Snowed that night and I walked to my stand in the dark. When daylight took over, looked down and saw deer tracks all around the base of the tree. In addition to the tracks, there were small specks of red. A wounded buck had come back to find out what the cause of his misery was. For next several years, he too was almost a ghost leaving few signs. My first encounter was when picking blackberries and was almost run over by a monster buck in velvet! Looking around the area, there was a deadfall oak and a virtual pit hollowed out right in the middle. A deer could bed down actually below ground level. That was early August. Three months later, lots of nice deer being taken in that area and nobody keeping track of which were getting shot. I'd long taken enough but another cousin was out just in case he'd find something worthy of a remaining tag. Season had just one more hour left when he heard a shot. An old guy had seen a big buck slinking off a hill and down to some springs. Shooter asked if he might have help dragging the deer out. Cousin saw that there was a scar at the top of the shouders. "You shot Martin's deer, you drag it out!"

Martin


----------



## ahowes (Sep 1, 2011)

In my experience, here's the rankings:

1. Trophy buck non-rut
2. Old doe
3. Yearlings
4. A box of rocks
5. Bucks during rut


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

pheasantplucker said:


> . I don't see nearly as many bucks as I do does...but don't know if that's because they're more cautious, or perhaps their numbers are down...


Older bucks are definitely more cautious. I'm seeing proportionally as many bucks as normal in a year, but perhaps numbers of all dear in my area are down because of harsh winter conditions from the previous year. 

I believe male deer are proportionally smarter (that is,'cautious') with age. Last week a doe standing right in front of me on a trail walk simply stood and looked at my presence, then she turned and followed her fawn that got up and walked ahead. However, the wily older buck with them went opposite into the deeper bush, circled to a rendesvous point for the doe and fawn,and came out much further ahead of them out of shooting range. 

The other day, a young 4 point buck out in the field was within easy gun range standing around much longer than the older buck would have. Thus, my conclusion is that older bucks have been around longer and are wiser, lesser seen, and much harder to find and shoot.


----------



## braggscowboy (Jan 6, 2004)

I have seen 10 buck with camera on my place this year, some big ones. One rather large one and I have not seen them in person. Does ans small bucks, yes just looking out the windows, but not the big ones. Much smarter and no doubt they know when season opens. As someone said above they will bed close to the house if they feel safe so no one will bother them.


----------



## TnTnTn (Dec 23, 2004)

LOL ahowes and I agree. TTT


----------

